# Cheap source for Rosco fog fluid



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

Through google I found Northern Sound & Light. They are selling 4 liter jugs of Rosco fog fluid (original formula) for $33. This is almost half what the local place near me charges. I ordered 2 (shipping was about $20) and they shipped next day. Since they are located in Penn and I am in Ohio, I received the package the day after that. Highly recommended based on fast turn time and great price!

http://www.northernsound.net/

charlie


----------

